# Seafood time!



## Steve H (Jun 27, 2022)

It has been a long road getting our old deck back to life. After we took the pool down around 6 years ago. The deck just went unused and unmaintained. About a month ago we decided to repurpose it into an outdoor space.  So, we ordered a 10' by 10'aluminum gazebo with a steel roof. And to get the deck cleaned up. I'd need a better pressure washer then the little 1200 psi washer I had.






And bought a surface cleaner for it. 





This deck is a mess! Full of old fence we lost in a wind storm.






And here we go!







Getting there.







Done! I'm amazed at how well it cleaned up.







Gazebo is up. That was a full day adventure.







Deck floor stained and looking good. Just have the railings to do.







Now the seafood part. Since I worked on Fathers Day. I made a mess of seafood. 
	

		
			
		

		
	







King Crab and Stone Crab claws. We also had lobster tails. And while eating. We decided to put a new pool in next year! Can't wait for that. I've missed having one.
All in all. It was a fine day. And a nice outdoor space.


----------



## pineywoods (Jun 27, 2022)

Looks and sounds awesome


----------



## MJB05615 (Jun 27, 2022)

Very nice Steve.  Great repurposing of your deck.  That seafood looks delicious.  Excellent work.


----------



## xray (Jun 27, 2022)

Great job on the deck Steve, it looks like it came out great. Also looks like a great way to get a new toy (the pressure washer)…..and a new pool!

Nice haul of crab legs too!


----------



## JLeonard (Jun 27, 2022)

Looks great. One day I will have a yard big enough to have a area like that.

Jim


----------



## Marknmd (Jun 27, 2022)

Nice set up.

I actually prefer the taste of snow crab legs over King.  They're also cheaper.  They're also easier to crack.  But I had to stop buying them.  My best purchase was a while back - I got a case of $3.99/lb.  That price spoiled me forever.  Today my grocery has them on sale for $12.99/lb.  I don't think so...


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jun 27, 2022)

Great job on the deck and gazebo Steve! Even better job on the seafood!

Ryan


----------



## schlotz (Jun 27, 2022)

Excellent refurb on the deck Steve! Seafood dinner was a nice prize for all that work.  Points for both!


----------



## Winterrider (Jun 27, 2022)

Great work Steve. Deck refurbed  looks great !


----------



## sawhorseray (Jun 27, 2022)

Boy howdy, you pulled off a ton of fine work there Steve, topping it all off with a great seafood cook!. A pool is a standard requirement of life here in AZ, I reckon you'll make good use of one! RAY


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Jun 27, 2022)

Seafood should be a food group all by itself, we love it. I'd be all over that, Steve. And the deck looks nice, too.


----------



## smokerjim (Jun 27, 2022)

Crab legs look excellent as does the deck


----------



## tx smoker (Jun 27, 2022)

Great work with the deck Steve and the gazebo looks killer. Nice job. Now...let's talk about what happened to my seafood dinner invite    Good looking stuff right there!!

Robert


----------



## gmc2003 (Jun 27, 2022)

I love seafood Steve and yours looks excellent.

Point for sure
Chris


----------



## Steve H (Jun 28, 2022)

gmc2003 said:


> I love seafood Steve and yours looks excellent.
> 
> Point for sure
> Chris


Thank you Chris!



tx smoker said:


> Great work with the deck Steve and the gazebo looks killer. Nice job. Now...let's talk about what happened to my seafood dinner invite    Good looking stuff right there!!
> 
> Robert


Lol! Thanks Robert!


smokerjim said:


> Crab legs look excellent as does the deck


Thanks Jim!


GonnaSmoke said:


> Seafood should be a food group all by itself, we love it. I'd be all over that, Steve. And the deck looks nice, too.


I thought it was! Thank you!



sawhorseray said:


> Boy howdy, you pulled off a ton of fine work there Steve, topping it all off with a great seafood cook!. A pool is a standard requirement of life here in AZ, I reckon you'll make good use of one! RAY


Thanks Ray! It'll be strange not having the kids in the pool with us. But we'll get used to it.



Winterrider said:


> Great work Steve. Deck refurbed  looks great !.


Thank you!



schlotz said:


> Excellent refurb on the deck Steve! Seafood dinner was a nice prize for all that work.  Points for both!


Thanks!


Brokenhandle said:


> Great job on the deck and gazebo Steve! Even better job on the seafood!
> 
> Ryan


Thank you Ryan!



Marknmd said:


> Nice set up.
> 
> I actually prefer the taste of snow crab legs over King.  They're also cheaper.  They're also easier to crack.  But I had to stop buying them.  My best purchase was a while back - I got a case of $3.99/lb.  That price spoiled me forever.  Today my grocery has them on sale for $12.99/lb.  I don't think so...


Snow crabs are tasty. Though a lot of work for small pieces of meat.



JLeonard said:


> Looks great. One day I will have a yard big enough to have a area like that.
> 
> Jim


Thanks Jim!



xray said:


> Great job on the deck Steve, it looks like it came out great. Also looks like a great way to get a new toy (the pressure washer)…..and a new pool!
> 
> Nice haul of crab legs too!


Thanks Joe! Every large task is a good excuse for a new toy! 



MJB05615 said:


> Very nice Steve.  Great repurposing of your deck.  That seafood looks delicious.  Excellent work.


Thank you Mike!



pineywoods said:


> Looks and sounds awesome


Thank you!


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 28, 2022)

Deck looks Great, Steve!!
As does the Seafood!!!!!!!
Like.

Bear


----------

